# Schriftarten unter Windows und Linux



## Froop (31. Jul 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

meine GUI-Applikation sollte unter Windows und Linux gleichermaßen aussehen.
In Fällen in denen ich SetFont verwende, muss ich natürlich eine Schriftart angeben.

Habt ihr eine Empfehlung mit welcher Schriftart man unter beiden Betriebssystemen etwa ein gleiches Design erzielen kann, damit gleiche Dialoge nicht unterschiedlich aussehen? Gibt es vielleicht einen Trick, bei dem ich keine Schriftart fest angeben muss, auch wenn ich die Fontgrößen angeben will?

Danke schon einmal,
Froop


----------



## Leroy42 (31. Jul 2006)

Nutze einfach den Standardfont.



			
				Froop hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In Fällen in denen ich SetFont verwende, muss ich natürlich eine Schriftart angeben.


Logisch!



			
				Froop hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es vielleicht einen Trick, bei dem ich keine Schriftart fest angeben muss, auch wenn ich die Fontgrößen angeben will?



Kein Trick aber es gibt die Möglichkeit einen Font aus einem anderen _abzuleiten_.


```
myLabel.setFont(myLabel.getFont().deriveFont(42.0f));
```
Das *f* ist wichtig damit deriveFont weiß das du die Größe ändern willst und
damit die entsprechende überladene Methode aufruft.

Edit: deriveFont läßt alle anderen Attribute des Fonts unverändert.


----------



## SamHotte (31. Jul 2006)

Guckst du in der API unter "java.awt.Font", findest du die sog. _logischen Fonts_, die es in jedem System geben muss:



> Logical fonts are the five font families defined by the Java platform which must be supported by any Java runtime environment: Serif, SansSerif, Monospaced, Dialog, and DialogInput. These logical fonts are not actual font libraries. Instead, the logical font names are mapped to physical fonts by the Java runtime environment. The mapping is implementation and usually locale dependent, so the look and the metrics provided by them vary. Typically, each logical font name maps to several physical fonts in order to cover a large range of characters.


----------



## Froop (31. Jul 2006)

Danke schon einmal für die Antworten.
Ich werde morgen die Variante mit den abgeleitetem Font test.

Wenn ich den Standardfont wähle, ist das Ergebnis denn unter Windows und Linux etwa gleich?

Ich werde auch mal die logischen Fonts ausprobieren, befürchte aber das diese ziemlich bescheiden aussehen.

Grüße,
Froop


----------



## SamHotte (31. Jul 2006)

Die logischen sind bspw. unter Windows "Arial" als _SansSerif_ und "Times New Roman" als _Serif_ ... weiß ja nicht, was für Spezialanforderungen du hast


----------



## Froop (2. Aug 2006)

Ich habs ausprobiert und es funktioniert gut.

Noch einmal Danke.

Kennt vielleicht jemand einen guten Link, der weitere nützliche Hinweise gibt zur Vermeidung von Fehlern, die bei GUIs auftreten können, wenn Sie unter Windows und Linux laufen sollen.

Danke,
Froop


----------



## Leroy42 (2. Aug 2006)

Froop hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kennt vielleicht jemand einen guten Link, der weitere nützliche Hinweise gibt zur Vermeidung von Fehlern, die bei GUIs auftreten können, wenn Sie unter Windows und Linux laufen sollen.



Sicher doch: Eine der besten ist Aber nicht weitersagen!!!


----------

